# Selling food (+alcohol) in Spain



## Alexander-Supertramp (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi I previously owned a concept similar to a foodtruck in Belgium, the UK and the Netherlands. Similar in the sense that I don´t sell from a fixed location.


Now I am looking to start something similar in Spain, specifically in Mallorca.

Since I already have experience with regards to operations/sales (been around the block a few times) I am looking forward to everything except the paperwork. 

I have been told that it is way harder in Spain than in the aforementioned places. Also the whole culture of mobile selling of foods seems pretty much absent here.

But. Nothing is impossible.

So I wrote this post to gather some experiences, tips, or contacts which could help me on this path!

Anything related to the 

-General vending license
-Alcohol License (to get at ayuntamiento)
-*Carnet de manipulador de alimentos*


....is welcome. As well are other remarks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alexander-Supertramp said:


> Hi I previously owned a concept similar to a foodtruck in Belgium, the UK and the Netherlands. Similar in the sense that I don´t sell from a fixed location.
> 
> 
> Now I am looking to start something similar in Spain, specifically in Mallorca.
> ...


Carnet de manipulador de alimentos is an easy online course done in a few hours (if you can speak Spanish). You might need to be resident in Spain to do it though as you might need a NIE.

The food truck thing is changing slowly and there are even special food truck events where food trucks set up in town squares and the like for a weekend. I went to a mercadillo in Madrid today in an old railway depot and there was a food truck area. They do tend to sell "gourmet" type food though


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, things are changing & we see food trucks here now, too, in the markets, & special food truck 'events'

If you're planning to be based in one area, the best thing would be to contact the ayuntamientos to find out exactly what _they_ require as far as licences are concerned.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There is information here about the legislation covering food trucks in Spain, and information about upcoming events can be found on the site as well:-

RESUMEN NORMATIVAS FOOD TRUCKS


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Good advice to contact the local town hall rather than just look at national legislation because these things can vary enormously from one place to another.


----------



## Alexander-Supertramp (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks guys. Will indeed speak with the local townhall/chamber of commerce. Spoke with them on the phone, but better to go there. I will share info if my visit is done. In the mean time don't shy away of sharing experiences!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Carnet de manipulador de alimentos is an easy online course done in a few hours (if you can speak Spanish). *You might need to be resident in Spain to do it though as you might need a NIE*.
> 
> The food truck thing is changing slowly and there are even special food truck events where food trucks set up in town squares and the like for a weekend. I went to a mercadillo in Madrid today in an old railway depot and there was a food truck area. They do tend to sell "gourmet" type food though


Am I reading this wrong? I don't think you need to be resident to get an NIE.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Roy C said:


> Am I reading this wrong? I don't think you need to be resident to get an NIE.


Yes, sorry. It's my mistake. OP please take note - you might need an NIE, which you can get without being resident
Thanks Roy!


----------

